# Unspeakable? LGD mating with goat!



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

I know its been awhile folks... have been distracted... luckily DH has been tending the herd and the flocks for me lately...
Well I havent seen this mentioned AT ALL in my literary wanderings on LGDs-
our 16 month old pup had chased one of the does to a standstill and was .. humping her (I think she is in heat)- I caught him in flagrante delicto- the poor doe is quite covered in saliva and shocked.... 
I went and tied him up.

Was hoping to keep him intact, but maybe he needs a vet appointment for neutering asap?

Thoughts would be good, thanx in advance...


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

I had the same problem. Dodge, a four year old male had been guarding Billy's his whole life when I obtained him. I put him with ewes and he was very attentive always following and licking them. My neighbor called me and said he saw one of my dogs breeding a sheep! He would separate them from the flock and have his way with them so I had him neutered and got immediate results. If you don't really need him for breeding purposes , I wouldn't waste time trying to correct the situation.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok thanks then. I liked that he was a big gentle male (Pyreenes - Akbash) and nice looking, but yeah no plans to breed him, and if its going to be an issue, well I guess we do have to address it.
Otherwise, he doesnt get out, does an excellent job guarding our animals otherwise- neighbors right and left lost goats last month- and we did not....(mountain lion was shot next door last week)


----------

